
The perils of becoming a trusted news source - EdwardDiego
https://businessdesk.co.nz/article/opinion-google-george-orwell-and-me
======
EdwardDiego
I find FB's requirement that you have a Wikipedia entry most perplexing
considering the known issues about what's notable being somewhat subjective.

What's hilarious is that businessdesk.co.nz is cited as a source in multiple
Wikipedia articles. Would love to read the discussion on it if I could find
it.

